

Open source newspaper set to challenge Swiss media landscape - AdamThomas
http://sourcefabric.org/en/community/blog/788

======
kitsune_
It's irritating, that as a Swiss citizen, I first heard about this here on yc
:)

Well, I heard about some plans for a new and alternative newspaper when a
notorious right-wing investor (pals with our right-wing demagogue-in-chief,
ex-minister and billionaire Christoph Blocher) bought the newspaper BaZ
earlier this year. Later a company headed by Blocher was then given a
consultancy mandate. Resistance formed an people vowed to launch something
new.

Great that these plans came to fruition.

------
MaxGfeller
They have good and well written articles that cover local, national and
international subjects and they have a nice website and a very good mobile
website. And their office is just next to ours :) Nice to see them on the yc
frontpage :)

------
daliajolie
Honestly, I like that sw-))

